# Photo Contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This month's theme is HALLOWEEN so post your pics of goldens in costumes, posing next to props, or just enjoying the kids.

We'll take entries until October 7

Remember you need to have at least 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won this year you are not eligible to win again until January.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

marshab1 said:


> This month's theme is HALLOWEEN so post your pics of goldens in costumes, posing next to props, or just enjoying the kids.
> 
> We'll take entries until October 7
> 
> Remember you need to have at least 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won this year you are not eligible to win again until January.


Cool! I love Halloween! Looks like I might just have to get Lily a costume early!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is a VERY unimpressed Tucker with butterfly rings:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny and Maggie at the Pumpkin Patch:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Penny and Maggie at the Pumpkin Patch:

 

Look at those smiles. Just beautiful!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love those big golden smiles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks... and thanks to Anne ( Dallas Gold ) and her DH who are the photographers!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I just love both pictures above! 

Here is Angelina with her litle Devilina hat...she wore this for about 8 hours while first visiting my office and then my partner's office..


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Giddy up, cowboy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks... and thanks to Anne ( Dallas Gold ) and her DH who are the photographers!


I crack up laughing every time I see the photos of your girls smiling like that!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Penny and Maggie at the Pumpkin Patch:
> 
> View attachment 103411


Those smiles are priceless!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nyah the school girl (she didn't want us to take off the costume!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Nyah the school girl (she didn't want us to take off the costume!


 
OMG SOOO Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of the enteries are so cute so far.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Nyah the school girl (she didn't want us to take off the costume!


This is too cute!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Angelina said:


> Oh I just love both pictures above!
> 
> Here is Angelina with her litle Devilina hat...she wore this for about 8 hours while first visiting my office and then my partner's office..


She is SOOOO cute. What a good sport. She would fit in great here !!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I probably should post something with Jordan in it, but I can't resist one of my favorite pictures of Princess Erin. And just for fun, I put in the group pic, since it is such a good picture of me !!!:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Not the happiest looking cowgirl in the West!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Not the happiest looking cowgirl in the West!


 This is one cute cowgirl.............


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I probably should post something with Jordan in it, but I can't resist one of my favorite pictures of Princess Erin. And just for fun, I put in the group pic, since it is such a good picture of me !!!:



I love it!! :dblthumb2 So cute! Especially love the group picture.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Halloween from Gunner


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This one's been cropped. I'll try to find the original, but dang he was cute.
Copper had lost his hunting vest so he had to wear the only orange shirt I could find at Wal-Mart in October 2009.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> This one's been cropped. I'll try to find the original, but dang he was cute.
> Copper had lost his hunting vest so he had to wear the only orange shirt I could find at Wal-Mart in October 2009.


Look at that smile!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Look at that smile!


He sure was one wet happy dog that day! Notice the "cattitude" shirt and the turkey bell on his neck so I could hear him in the woods. I'd feel guilty except my fashion sense is just as bad for me.:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> This one's been cropped. I'll try to find the original, but dang he was cute.
> Copper had lost his hunting vest so he had to wear the only orange shirt I could find at Wal-Mart in October 2009.


 
Love this picture!!!!!!! He reminds me of Reno.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Love this picture!!!!!!! _He reminds me of_ _Reno_.....


It's that happy old gold look. Precious isn't it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> This one's been cropped. I'll try to find the original, but dang he was cute.
> Copper had lost his hunting vest so he had to wear the only orange shirt I could find at Wal-Mart in October 2009.


That is too funny. Do you mind if I print it out???


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Print away. It makes me glad that the Copper dog is still making people smile.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Attach]103829[/attach][/

I know this isn't a real Golden so won't meet the criteria for the contest but this is our pumpkin from last Halloween.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> It's that happy old gold look. Precious isn't it.


Very very precious and so special!

Such a fantastic picture, Cooper was one very happy boy. Love it!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I probably should post something with Jordan in it, but I can't resist one of my favorite pictures of Princess Erin. And just for fun, I put in the group pic, since it is such a good picture of me !!!:


 OMG I love the pictures and am glad you added the group picture. That one is truly a keep sake:--big_grin:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

"Derz a bee on me? Wur? Git it off mommy!"


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a cute custume I was going to put on BaWaaJige anddarn it it was too small...or my boy is too big....darn it. He was going to a Goldasaurs.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

dexter0125 said:


> "Derz a bee on me? Wur? Git it off mommy!"


HYSTERICAL, IM STILL LAUGHING!!!!::


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I love all the photos, sooo funny and cuuute! 
Chesters such a crazy boy one minute and such a goof the next...he loves dressing up...I cant wait for Christmas and his Santa suit!  The funky policeman in the background is Cedric..our resident talking point who my son accessorises seasonally :doh:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> HYSTERICAL, IM STILL LAUGHING!!!!::


lol, thank you. he's so funny when he has an outfit put on him. he acts like i'm torturing him. this is the typical face i get! :


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Until what time tomorrow do we have? I am almost done sewing my girl's costume!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I got a better picture, but he didnt want to sit still 

Anywho, presenting Tucker, Wide Retriever for the Arkansas Razorbacks!









And just because he looked so cute..


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Miss Bella-Boo in her "Fairy Princess" costume I made for her. Sorry the photos really are terrible - It was overcast and my iPhone stinks in that light, and I don't know how to use my hubby's nice camera. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Bella is such a sweet little Fairy Princess! Love it!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Here is Miss Bella-Boo in her "Fairy Princess" costume I made for her. Sorry the photos really are terrible - It was overcast and my iPhone stinks in that light, and I don't know how to use my hubby's nice camera.
> 
> Enjoy!


That is adorable! Beautiful costume! Which photo is the one you're entering in the contest? Is it the first one? I want to vote for Bella, she's gorgeous! I got Lily some fairy wings, but it's nothing compared to the beautiful costume you made!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

You are so sweet, and correct. I guess the contest reads....Photo (singular) Contest, not Photo-spread Contest! LOL! I don't know! I wish they had been more in focus, clearer. 

I had found a little girl's fairy costume, which was the tutu and the wings that matched. I took the tutu and cut it in half and attached it to the pretty fleece body-suit I made which I added the flowers on the front and her name embroidered. (Design flaw--you can't see her name, oh well!) Then I made holes in the body-suit for the wing elastic to slip through and go around her front legs. I made matching flower antennae with pipe cleaners. Voila! (The body suit was a pattern I tweaked that I found at a fabric store) You could always make a body-suit to go with your girl's wings - otherwise she is adorable just the way she is!!!!



MicheleKC87 said:


> That is adorable! Beautiful costume! Which photo is the one you're entering in the contest? Is it the first one? I want to vote for Bella, she's gorgeous! I got Lily some fairy wings, but it's nothing compared to the beautiful costume you made!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> You are so sweet, and correct. I guess the contest reads....Photo (singular) Contest, not Photo-spread Contest! LOL! I don't know! I wish they had been more in focus, clearer.
> 
> I had found a little girl's fairy costume, which was the tutu and the wings that matched. I took the tutu and cut it in half and attached it to the pretty fleece body-suit I made which I added the flowers on the front and her name embroidered. (Design flaw--you can't see her name, oh well!) Then I made holes in the body-suit for the wing elastic to slip through and go around her front legs. I made matching flower antennae with pipe cleaners. Voila! (The body suit was a pattern I tweaked that I found at a fabric store) You could always make a body-suit to go with your girl's wings - otherwise she is adorable just the way she is!!!!


Thanks! I might try to make or buy something else to go with her wings before Halloween, but since today is the last day to enter, I'll post a pic of Lily with just the wings. That is if the thread hasn't been closed before I get a chance.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Bella as the fairy princess is just way too cute.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's Lily's picture! And the little girl is my cousin, Carlee. She saw the wings and said to me "I wanna look pretty" and asked to wear them. She's too cute!


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy as a grouchy devil, Halloween 2007! This is probably too late but it's too funny not to share!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah! You posted it here! Not too late I don't think. Although, I'm not in charge! I think it's hilarious how his facial expression sorta matches his persona! 




MurphyDawg said:


> Murphy as a grouchy devil, Halloween 2007! This is probably too late but it's too funny not to share!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This thread is closed, look for the voting thread in the next couple of days.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Expect it tomorrow night


----------

